# Looking for the Ladies!



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

Friday, January 9th. Starts the first ladies league at Capitol Archery. You don't have to be good, Ya just gotta shoot.
[/COLOR] 
7:00 p.m. till ??? 

$10/wk. 30 target/15 station including elevated.

This is not a league for you guys to come and spectate!! HAHAHAHA

313.794.2776 for sign ups..........


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

I posted this in the womens section for you too...


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I am glad Washtenaw Sportsmans Club is only $6 for members and $8 for non-members. I couldn't afford to shoot if I had to pay $10 each week, with my wife and I both shooting that $20 a week. 

That is why I quite shooting at Adam's because they raised there prices a few years ago. 

But glad to see a league just for women, very good idea.


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

I know a place that is only $4 to shoot. Take me an hour and a half to get there and $30 in gas......................

I posted this to inform about our upcoming leagues, not to get bashed on our prices. If you want to advertise for Washtenaw, start another thread........


----------



## Slice (Aug 2, 2007)

fulldraw said:


> I am glad Washtenaw Sportsmans Club is only $6 for members and $8 for non-members. I couldn't afford to shoot if I had to pay $10 each week, with my wife and I both shooting that $20 a week.
> 
> That is why I quite shooting at Adam's because they raised there prices a few years ago.
> 
> But glad to see a league just for women, very good idea.


I can shoot in my driveway for free, but I wouldn't have as good of time as I do shooting the league at capitol. I am sure Washtenaw is happy for the plug, maybe they will let you shoot a week for free if money is that big an issue for you.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

fulldraw said:


> But glad to see a league just for women, very good idea.


Hence why I said "glad to see a league just for women". It is a very good idea and I give you props for that. Not many shops are concentrating on the women population of shooters. In the mid 90's women where the biggest increase in hunting and it still maybe the case, I haven't seen the recent numbers. 

Good Luck with your leagues this year. 

P.S. were are you located?


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Slice said:


> I can shoot in my driveway for free, but I wouldn't have as good of time as I do shooting the league at capitol. I am sure Washtenaw is happy for the plug, maybe they will let you shoot a week for free if money is that big an issue for you.


I wasn't putting a plug in for Washtenaw, I was just surprised at how much it cost to shoot at a pro-shop these days. 

P.S. I can shoot in my back yard as well and after shooting a league I can buy a real nice 3-D target if not a couple targets which will last years and not 15 weeks.


----------



## Slice (Aug 2, 2007)

fulldraw said:


> But glad to see a league just for women, very good idea.


Sorry if I came off a little harsh, the lady comment did not register. 

The place is a really nice place to shoot and meet folks. There are a lot of members from this site that are regulars at Capitol Archery. We like that fact that they take the time to rearrange the targets each week so you are not shooting the same setup all the time. And with the addition of the second tier it makes the shooting a little more challenging.

They are located at: 

24536 Capitol
Redford Twp, MI 48239


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

They are Just off of Telegraph North of 6 Mile ( I believe) in an industrial park across from Detroit Diesel

24536 Capitol 
Redford, MI 48239 
(313) 794-2776


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Huntinggirl said:


> They are Just off of Telegraph North of 6 Mile ( I believe) in an industrial park across from Detroit Diesel
> 
> 24536 Capitol
> Redford, MI 48239
> (313) 794-2776


Just north of Plymouth Rd....

No wonder why you could not find your deer blind this year.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bullrider115 (Dec 27, 2007)

All I can say is Oof!!!


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

kingfishcam said:


> Just north of Plymouth Rd....
> 
> No wonder why you could not find your deer blind this year.:lol::lol::lol:


What blind ??????????? :help:



You are lucky this is a public forum MR......!! :evil:

You to MR BULL !!!! You guys will get yours !!!!!


----------

